# Feral Swine and Mushrooms



## PsyopsE6 (Aug 25, 2008)

:help:I know this feral swine has been kicked around for awhile and I do not mean to open a can of worms but I gotta ask..I am retired Army, born and raised in Muskegon, living in North Carolina and will be coming home for a few days in May..we will be staying in mini cabins in both E. Tawas and Harrison..my wife and I will be trout fishing and hunting mushrooms..we also both have NC CCW licenses and both carry while in the tree line...Question IF I have both my non residents fishing and deer license on my person and my 400 CorBon 1911 in a US Army chest holster and happen upon feral swine am I allowed to dispatch a few?? what if I am attacked by the ruddle? Thanks folks and leave me a trout or two and a few mushrooms to go with em....Waidmansheil..:help:


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes you can shoot them.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

PsyopsE6 said:


> :help:I know this feral swine has been kicked around for awhile and I do not mean to open a can of worms but I gotta ask..I am retired Army, born and raised in Muskegon, living in North Carolina and will be coming home for a few days in May..we will be staying in mini cabins in both E. Tawas and Harrison..my wife and I will be trout fishing and hunting mushrooms..we also both have NC CCW licenses and both carry while in the tree line...Question IF I have both my non residents fishing and deer license on my person and my 400 CorBon 1911 in a US Army chest holster and happen upon feral swine am I allowed to dispatch a few?? what if I am attacked by the ruddle? Thanks folks and leave me a trout or two and a few mushrooms to go with em....Waidmansheil..:help:


Bang away!

Since there are less than 8000 wild hogs in Michigan I'm thinkin a attack from a bad shroom is more likely.:lol:

Griff


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Quick question, have you shot a hog with the 400 corbon? My reason for asking is I have that set up on my sigP220 and have always wondered how it would do for some hunting.


----------



## PsyopsE6 (Aug 25, 2008)

Popped a deer at about 35 yds with a 135 grain HP and it was most devastating..walked maybe 25 yards and flopped over, he was I think "dead on his feet" I love the caliber..my 1911 has a muzzle brake, Micro adjustable sights (from my target days)..do not be afraid to take it to the woods...ElDee


----------



## Crow Buster (Oct 18, 2005)

I think you should ask your question in the law forum. While you would certainly be free to protect yourself if attacked by any creature, two legged or four. I believe the critria for hunting feral pigs is holding a valid hunting permit for any season that is currently open. Your deer tag would not qualify. You would need to purchase a small game license for the current season to legally take a feral pig via hunting.

CB


----------



## Lunkhead (Mar 7, 2010)

Crow Buster said:


> I think you should ask your question in the law forum. While you would certainly be free to protect yourself if attacked by any creature, two legged or four. I believe the critria for hunting feral pigs is holding a valid hunting permit for any season that is currently open. Your deer tag would not qualify. You would need to purchase a small game license for the current season to legally take a feral pig via hunting.
> 
> CB


If the law passes before you arrive, and I think it should, a CCW legal for Michigan should cover it on public or private property with permission.

HB 5822 http://legislature.mi.gov/doc.aspx?2010-HB-5822


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Just make sure the hunting license for 2010 Season.. I dont believe any of the 09 licenses are now valid but could be wrong..


----------



## PsyopsE6 (Aug 25, 2008)

I appreciate all the responses, I only have 7 rounds in the CorBon so I will also carry a knife just in case I am attacked by a "Group of Mushrooms" hah, guys I love it..Michiganders are the best, don't ever change, my friends...yours, ElDee:lol:


----------



## PsyopsE6 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does this mean you are into beagles? if so how many? rabbiters are they? just got word my old girl has leukemia, and 6 months or less..a real heart breaker to be sure....
As a young lad in Muskegon we had a bassett (colonel) a beagel (Lady) used em for everything, even took on the annual pheasant hunt down south...colonel wasn't fast but lord knows he had a nose...anyway nice emailing you...ElDee


----------

